# Do LED's help pevent algae growth?



## Merc Dr.

Like the title says. I read a review on a LED post that mentioned less algae. Is this indeed the case?


----------



## chenowethpm

I'm no expert but I would say no. Algae grows with too much light. For instance of you leave your light on 24/7 you will more than likely have algae growth. Maybe if the led is so weak that it barely lights up the tank, but too long of a light cycle is a big factor. Someone please correct me of I'm wrong. When I had algae problems I cut my light back to 6-8 hours a day. The lights don't really do much for the fish. They may even prefer it dark. Some people only turn their lights in during viewing, but growing live plants requires light.


----------



## Merc Dr.

From what I understand, it's certain spectrums of light that promote algae. So if the LED doesn't supply that spectrum=less algae.


----------



## MriGuy85

The marine land leds that came with my tank certainly don't not grow algae. Had a brown algae issue not long ago, bit light isn't your only concern...phosphates, light l, and others are variables.


----------



## Gizmo

Between fluorescent and LED light, LEDs cause less algae. They don't PREVENT algae, but the spectral response of an LED array is much better tailored to plants, as opposed to algae. Some (not all) algae thrives on light outside of what's called the PAR range, or Photosynthetic Active Radiation, which is light that is in the right wavelength to be used for photosynthesis. LED arrays are almost 100% PAR light, whereas fluorescent light can emit light even as far as UV and IR (ultraviolet and infrared).

Hope that makes sense, and that it helps!


----------



## Merc Dr.

That pretty much sounds like what I was thinking. Different spectrum of light doesn't promote growth.


----------



## jrman83

The review may have said that the person was getting less algae and it may have been compared to his previous setup, but LEDs can cause just as much algae issues as any other light. Algae uses the same spectrum of light that plants do to grow. Controlling the light will control the algae, bottom line.


----------



## Merc Dr.

*Re: Do LED's help pevent algae growth?UPDATE*

I got my LED light a couple weeks ago and can testify that I def. have less algae growth. I have not changed the amount of time the light is on, and I have not cleaned the glass in 2 weeks. The amount of algae on the glass is equivalent to about 5 days of growth with my previous flourescent bulb.


----------



## jrman83

*Re: Do LED's help pevent algae growth?UPDATE*



Merc Dr. said:


> I got my LED light a couple weeks ago and can testify that I def. have less algae growth. I have not changed the amount of time the light is on, and I have not cleaned the glass in 2 weeks. The amount of algae on the glass is equivalent to about 5 days of growth with my previous flourescent bulb.


Ok, still doesn't mean that LEDs grow less algae.


----------



## chenowethpm

Are your new LEDs as powerful as your old light? If they are then you will still have algae growth if you run the same light cycle ad your old system. If try aren't as powerful then you should have less growth. Like jrman said, this doesn't prove that LEDs grow less algae just that a less powerful light does.


----------



## Buerkletucson

All the below play a part in the growth of algae......


Light Duration
Light Spectrum
Lighting Distance
Light Intensity
Water Temperature
Water Nutrients (Fish wastes, overfeeding, etc.)

No single item will directly cause more/less algae growth but all contribute. *old dude
More than likely going to LED's you will have less intensity and different lighting spectrum, which can change the amount of a certain type of algae in your tank. 

General statements like "LED lighting causes less algae growth" is very misleading.

I choose LED lighting for other purposes....
Long life, cool running, small footprint, visual affect...............and very little change in output over time.


----------



## Merc Dr.

Buerkletucson said:


> All the below play a part in the growth of algae......
> 
> 
> Light Duration
> Light Spectrum
> Lighting Distance
> Light Intensity
> Water Temperature
> Water Nutrients (Fish wastes, overfeeding, etc.)
> 
> No single item will directly cause more/less algae growth but all contribute. *old dude
> More than likely going to LED's you will have less intensity and different lighting spectrum, which can change the amount of a certain type of algae in your tank.
> 
> General statements like "LED lighting causes less algae growth" is very misleading.
> 
> I choose LED lighting for other purposes....
> Long life, cool running, small footprint, visual affect...............and very little change in output over time.


 


I was mostly chalking it up to SPECTRUM of light. I'm on week three and still haven't had to clean the glass. About 3-4 days worth on the glass still. Plus my tank sits next to a window(with the blinds closed).

Do LED's give off ultraviolet light? If not, that would make the most sense as to the difference in algae growth. At least in my mind.


----------



## jrman83

There is no difference. You cannot compare a florescent bulb or fixture to a LED fixture. Even a difference in spectrum, given that everything else would be the same, will not affect a difference in algae growth. 

What was the PAR of the previous light? What is the PAR of the LED? There are so many other things.

I have LEDs on 4 of my six tanks...trust me, my algae went up. In your terms it would mean that LED promote algae growth. When really it was just a difference in PAR.


----------



## Wakenbake

Im not sure if it grows more or less compared to other types of lights cause I have always used my CurrentUSA freshwater LED+ light which promotes great plant growth but every week when i do water changes I find my self scraping green algae off the glass.


----------



## Gizmo

I'll be switching from my Current USA 20" 36W T5HO fixture to a 24" Finnex Planted + and 24" Finnex Monster Ray (2EA LED fixtures) in the next few months. I'll let you know how mine turns out because I have GDA and GSA that require weekly to semi-weekly scrubbing.


----------

